# Bobcat 610 questions



## hydro_37

I am going to look at a Bobcat 610 on Sat. What should I look for? It is a 1 owner machine with a 30hp Wisconsin engine and has a 54" bucket. No aux hydraulics. Good tires and seems to be in decent shape from what the pictures show. Any help or advice is greatly appreciated. Whats a fair price to pay? Guy is asking $4000 for it. Thanks


----------



## ahoron

I would look for cracked welds, leaks, excess play in the arms if it crawls forward on its own. some guys just repaint a machine and put a new seat and decals on it.


----------



## hydro_37

Thanks....gonna check the oil and hydro fluid too. Heading out early Sat to look at it. 120 miles each way so I hoe it's a good machine.


----------



## gouddog

*wisconsin motor*

yes there are many of the 610 bobcat out there and working. but consider getting a diesel machine you get some good benefits with diesel. first higher resale price if you ever want to sell it and second a motor that lasts twice as long as a gas motor. the third thing is more torque harder to bog down under load than a gas motor. of coarse with the good comes the bad or less good trade offs and they are if it is very cold out on an older machine you would want to plug in the heater the night before a storm. you will also need to put in the fuel additive to prevent the fuel from jell-en in the extreme cold. hope this helps somebody good luck.:redbounce


----------



## hydro_37

I bought it on Sat. It runs like a top. Only has 852 hours on it. Have used it to scrape up ice and it works great. Also moved some snow piles too. Tires are excellent. Ended up paying $2700 for it.


----------



## hydro_37

I bought it on Sat. It runs like a top. Only has 852 hours on it. Have used it to scrape up ice and it works great. Also moved some snow piles too. Tires are excellent. Ended up paying $2700 for it.  I may need to replace the cutting edge but I will look to see if it is reversable first. It was used on a farm so I have to wash the pig or cow s**t out of it before I can do anything else.


----------



## NBI Lawn

Need to see some pics


----------



## xtreem3d

good for you !!! how'd you talk him down 1300.00 ????


----------



## hydro_37

I will take somepics as soon as the wife figures out how to set the camera to take small size pics (cant post pics the way the camera is set now). Told him I had to rent a trailer ( I borrowed it) and had to spend alot of money on gas and food to get there. He had just bought a bigger one and his wife said"take his offer". Glad she was home on Sat....


----------



## hydro_37

Finally got a few pictures taken.


----------



## xtreem3d

i like the wheel /tire combo...what size are they? btw , congrats on the new "toy"


----------



## hydro_37

Tires are 7.00 X 15. They work great. I am in the process of cutting some plexiglass to make my own cab. Any suggestions? Skids are very addictive. I want to use it all the time now...


----------



## magnatrac

hydro_37;486951 said:


> Tires are 7.00 X 15. They work great. I am in the process of cutting some plexiglass to make my own cab. Any suggestions? Skids are very addictive. I want to use it all the time now...


 I tell people " a skid steer is like a cordless drill, everyone should have one !!! " That's a nice looking little machine , I'd say you got a good deal. Good Luck with it!!!


----------



## itsgottobegreen

hydro_37;486951 said:


> Tires are 7.00 X 15. They work great. I am in the process of cutting some plexiglass to make my own cab. Any suggestions? Skids are very addictive. I want to use it all the time now...


Bobcat made a complete enclosure for that unit. If you look in the history of bobcat book there are at least 15 pictures of the 500, 600, 600m, 610 with cabs. Along with the owners manual book if you want some idea on how to do it. It looks a lot nicer than my 600m.


----------



## hydro_37

itsgottobegreen;487223 said:


> Bobcat made a complete enclosure for that unit. If you look in the history of bobcat book there are at least 15 pictures of the 500, 600, 600m, 610 with cabs. Along with the owners manual book if you want some idea on how to do it. It looks a lot nicer than my 600m.


I have the owners manual. I searched for over an hour and couldn't find any pictures or instruction on putting a cab on. Do you have a link? Thanks alot for the info. Tim


----------



## xtreem3d

here are some, maybe you could make them work
http://www.skidsteersolutions.com/Skid_Steer_Cab_Enclosures_s/67.htm

http://www2.northerntool.com/cat-1/88+1511.htm


----------



## itsgottobegreen

hydro_37;487610 said:


> I have the owners manual. I searched for over an hour and couldn't find any pictures or instruction on putting a cab on. Do you have a link? Thanks alot for the info. Tim


Come to think of it, I have the shop manaul not the owners manual. I would photo copy it for ya, but its at my grandfathers as he is in the middle or rebuilding the engine for it. As for the history of bobcat, its a $20 book at any bobcat dealer. It would be money well spent. Its a great read. My dealer gave me one for all the money I spent with them.


----------



## hydro_37

itsgottobegreen;488293 said:


> Come to think of it, I have the shop manaul not the owners manual. I would photo copy it for ya, but its at my grandfathers as he is in the middle or rebuilding the engine for it. As for the history of bobcat, its a $20 book at any bobcat dealer. It would be money well spent. Its a great read. My dealer gave me one for all the money I spent with them.


OK thanks. I got the 2 side pieces of plexiglass cut and installed. Doing it myself I have about $65 so far invested in a "cab". Will post pics once I get it done. I put the side pieces in using the bolts on the cage. Put a bent piece of steel to hold the plexi. Easy to put in now and take out in the summer.


----------



## TL697

hydro_37;488919 said:


> OK thanks. I got the 2 side pieces of plexiglass cut and installed. Doing it myself I have about $65 so far invested in a "cab". Will post pics once I get it done. I put the side pieces in using the bolts on the cage. Put a bent piece of steel to hold the plexi. Easy to put in now and take out in the summer.


Just make sure the panels come out easy because you will have to clean them more than you realize...

Trailering Bobcats in the winter gets them real dirty and hard to see out of...


----------



## hydro_37

4 clips hold each side piece in place. Was thinking about getting a sheet of 3/4" plywood for the front and cutting a hole in that for the window. I hardly ever use the skid but just wanted to get some protection from the wind. Can use the existing brackets on the skid to pin the door so it opens and closes.


----------



## ramdieselsmoke

Im getting a bobcat 610 today for 2100 no cage but has brand new tires, paint ect.... the guy is bring it to me for $2100 cuz my sander is on the truck cant tow with it... i have only seen pics but if the guy is willing to bring it to me and says its 100percent i told him if its junk he can take the ride home with it, and he laughed and said dont worrie you will like it so we will see!!! hey question do u know how much weight it will lift? thankswesport


----------



## hydro_37

I have no idea what the lift capacity is but I did pick up a dump trailer that was too full to dump by itself and helped it "dump"


----------

